# PDF repair manual for 1997 Nissan Altima GXE



## chdelamora (Jul 17, 2006)

Can somebody provide me with the link were I can download the factory repair manual for a 1997 Nissan Altima GXE ??

Regards,


----------



## versace (Apr 16, 2006)

PhatG20 - Factory Service Manuals (FSM)


----------



## 00tonytone (Jul 11, 2009)

Hi , I have a 97 altima gxe and the timing chain started making a noise and then I think the chain guide broke ( Plastic) because it was in pieces in the oil pan, when i started taking engine apart, I dont think I did damage to the valves because none of the cylinders have compression, even though it is an interference engine. Anyway i cant seem to remove the lower timing chain cover, do U know if i have to remove the piece thats in between the oil pan and the engine block.
Also if anybody knows the timing sequence on 97 altima gxe
thanks


----------



## rediranch (Sep 14, 2009)

The link for this manual does not work - got another?


----------



## chdelamora (Jul 17, 2006)

*1997 PDF repair manual*

The link provided doesn't work. By any change would you have another??


----------



## versace (Apr 16, 2006)

http://www.********.com/FSM/Altima/


----------



## versace (Apr 16, 2006)

change the stars to ********


----------



## versace (Apr 16, 2006)

http://www.********.com/FSM/Altima/

write :
*
N
I
C
O
C
L
U
B*

Instead of the stars


----------



## chdelamora (Jul 17, 2006)

THANK'S A MILLION VERSACE !!!

THIS IS WHAT I NEEDED !!


----------



## jmccoy (Sep 22, 2015)

Just to let folks know (especially versace) - The manuals are still a huge help!


----------

